# Allure Fall Beauty Box 2014



## phanne (Jul 24, 2014)

Just got this email:

Dear Allure Beauty Box Pre-Sale Member,

Thanks again for purchasing all three 2014 Allure Beauty Boxes!

We wanted to let you know that we've moved our August Beauty Box to be timed with our September issue so you’ll have all of your beauty necessities for fall. Your box should arrive around the first week of September.

Please email [email protected] by AUGUST 4 if you have any questions or if your shipping address has changed since April.

Yours in beauty,
The Allure Beauty Enthusiasts Team


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't wait to see the contents!  I loved the last one and this time I want to get one for my mom, too.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 28, 2014)

When does the September issue of the magazine come out?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2014)

Ooh I wonder when they'll reveal box contents?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 28, 2014)

I usually get my magazine subs 2-4 weeks in advance. I got the August Allure last week, so Sept should come out in mid-late Aug for subscribers


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't wait to see what's in this box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 30, 2014)

I have got the last   boxes from them and loved them I am so excited about this new one    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avamad (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG! This is painful! Can they please give us some spoilers or at the very least let us know when it goes on sale?!?

Three weeks of August left and still nothing.

I'm buying all three boxes next time the offer comes around. The extra money is worth not having to wonder and wait.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

avamad said:


> OMG! This is painful! Can they please give us some spoilers or at the very least let us know when it goes on sale?!?
> 
> Three weeks of August left and still nothing.
> 
> I'm buying all three boxes next time the offer comes around. The extra money is worth not having to wonder and wait.


I feel the same way. I joined Allure Beauty Enthusiasts mainly, so I could try and get the preorder.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 8, 2014)

I tried to get the pre-order, but they only let so many people! So that's stressful too - you have to be fast to respond!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 8, 2014)

I keep stalking this thread hoping someone will have insight soon!  It can't be much longer, right?


----------



## phanne (Aug 8, 2014)

When I emailed to make sure it was coming the first week and wouldn't get pushed to the second week (when I wouldn't be around), they assured me that I would have it by the first week of September and I might even get it by the last week of August. So, spoilers for Spring came out exactly one week before they went on sale, so going by that, we should hear on the 12th or 19th?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 8, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> I tried to get the pre-order, but they only let so many people! So that's stressful too - you have to be fast to respond!


I guess next time they do the preorder, I'll try and maybe have one stressful big order instead of 3 stressful little ones!



Lynnhaller said:


> I keep stalking this thread hoping someone will have insight soon!  It can't be much longer, right?


Me too. I always check for this thread like I'm afraid I'm going to miss it.


----------



## Lisa80 (Aug 9, 2014)

I hope the ordering of the fall box goes smoother than the summer box.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Aug 11, 2014)

I am following this thread.  I too hope the order process goes smoother than last time.


----------



## avamad (Aug 14, 2014)

What the heck is going on? Is this box even going on sale this month???


----------



## Queennie (Aug 14, 2014)

This will be my first box if I order one on time, does anyone know the price tag or where you can buy them? I understand the Fall edition has not been put out yet, but I want to know where to go once it is out. Thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 14, 2014)

why are these posts not showing up in my feeds?  I'm following it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 16, 2014)

I can't wait for spoilers to get posted! We should hear soon!


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 16, 2014)

I miss this every time, so updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Aug 16, 2014)

Ah! I am afraid I am going to miss out while I'm out of the house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wurly (Aug 16, 2014)

When is this box on sale?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 17, 2014)

the reveal has to come any day now. think it's on sale the last week?


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 17, 2014)

When is the release date for allure magazine? That should at least tell us when it will be announced..... are magazines released on Tuesdays like books?


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 17, 2014)

Ohhhhhh can't wait


----------



## wordsone (Aug 17, 2014)

I think they are focusing of the free stuff giveaways  and IMHO they aren't great multi-taskers..  :wacko:   I subscribe and rec'd my august magazine on July 25th.  I wish they weren't so secretive about these!  in the old days they used to have an ad in allure well in advance of the on sale date


----------



## Queennie (Aug 18, 2014)

Any updates?!!


----------



## Carolyn Mistretta (Aug 19, 2014)

Just released! Goes on sale next week.


----------



## catipa (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like a great box, I am still working my way thru last years boxes so I will sit this one out.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

It's a pass for me, I just have too many similar products already. It's a really nice box though, I love that they added a makeup brush.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 19, 2014)

What day does it go on sale?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone know what day it will go on sale?  And what time?  I want this one...if it is Tuesday at noon that is when the next round of Pinch Me samples will be available, too.  Hopefully not Tuesday!


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 19, 2014)

CWall said:


> Just released! Goes on sale next week.


Do you have the link for where you found this?


----------



## Carolyn Mistretta (Aug 19, 2014)

Goes on sale 9:01am PST (12:01pm EDT) ON 8/26

It was in my allure magazine digital copy that was delivered to my Newsstand app this morning.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 19, 2014)

It looks interesting, but is it just me or the value of their boxes is going down and the price went up from last year.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

Hmm. For some reason this one doesn't entice me at all. Everything looks pretty nice, but it doesn't look like there's anything I need in this one. I'll pass but hopefully the next one will be more up my alley.


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 19, 2014)

Hmmm, not sure on this one.  I still have a ton of products to use up from the last box.  If there was more makeup I think I'd be more interested!  I'd love to try the spinbrush though


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2014)

CWall said:


> Goes on sale 9:01am PST (12:01pm EDT) ON 8/26
> 
> It was in my allure magazine digital copy that was delivered to my Newsstand app this morning.


Weird, my Allure Magazine digital copy doesn't have it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 19, 2014)

They didn't offer presales to enthusiasts ?  At least I didn't get an invite this time


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 19, 2014)

Hmmmm, not sure about this one.  Lots of drug store stuff.  I had been thinking I'd get 2 this time and give one to my mom, but it doesn't excite me much.  I might get one, just because it's a lot of stuff I'd use but nothing that wows.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 19, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> They didn't offer presales to enthusiasts ?  At least I didn't get an invite this time


I think the only offer was that you could pay for all of this year's boxes up front.  They've never had any sort of "early access" for enthusiasts.

This box looks like a better mix of products, though it's still pretty hair heavy.  I'm glad I didn't go for the pre-sale deal.  I'm passing on this one, too.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 19, 2014)

Value is definitely less. It is usually over $300. I think I will pass too many things I don't need,but would feel like I have to use them if I bought the box. I am  still working my way through the hair products from the last box. Also too many of the hair products for color treated hair which I don't have. No big ticket item or two that you can say that pays for the box and everything else is extra. I love the boxes I have gotten and will be looking forward to the next one. Good luck to everyone who tries to get one. If you will use the products it is worth it.


----------



## SophiaRae (Aug 19, 2014)

I have mixed feelings about this one as well. I feel like if I bought it, I would definitely use most of the products but nothing really jumps out at me or wows me. Bummer, I missed out on the last box and was really looking forward to seeing the spoilers for this box. Guess I need a little more enabling to decide if I try and grab this one. lol.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 19, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> Value is definitely less. It is usually over $300. I think I will pass too many things I don't need,but would feel like I have to use them if I bought the box. I am  still working my way through the hair products from the last box. Also too many of the hair products for color treated hair which I don't have. No big ticket item or two that you can say that pays for the box and everything else is extra. I love the boxes I have gotten and will be looking forward to the next one. Good luck to everyone who tries to get one. If you will use the products it is worth it.


Yeah, highest value item is the Redken which is for blonde hair &lt;_&lt;


----------



## feemia (Aug 19, 2014)

The retail value is approx. $217, but I put it all into a spreadsheet and figured the value, to me, is about $68.  Not worth trying to unload all the extra product I won't use.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 19, 2014)

The more I look at this one, the more unsure I am.  At first I thought I would definitely purchase it, but the more I looked at the actual products, the more meh it becomes.  I wanted to love it, but I really don't.  So, maybe it is time I try a couple of those Meme boxes I keep hearing so much about.  It appears most people aren't too thrilled with this box, I wonder if it will be easier to get this time around?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 19, 2014)

Meh. nothing of interest to me. At least the last one had items that I like.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 19, 2014)

There is not to much in the  box I would like to  use. Nothing pops out at me. I have ordered the last few boxes I am sitting this one out . I actually have a lot of the items in this box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 19, 2014)

Def not getting it. I guess I should be relieved that I won't have to stalk the release time for the box :/ ...I'm just not interested in most of this at all. I might use it, eventually, but it's the type of thing I can easily pick up on sale at the drugstore or Walmart.

I was expecting a much more exciting (and higher value) box I think.


----------



## IffB (Aug 19, 2014)

Kind of glad I do not like this box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 19, 2014)

IffB said:


> Kind of glad I do not like this box.


Me too.


----------



## phanne (Aug 19, 2014)

I waited an extra month for this? I thought they would be spending that month sourcing something exciting. I'm sad, but OK that I'm getting this box. Everything will get used. But there's nothing that's like, "OMG, I've been dying to try this" like the other boxes. I wish at least one thing popped.


----------



## Jill Cortright Nolan (Aug 19, 2014)

Yeah, I saw the spoiler and was just like, oh. With everyone talking about the Summer one, I was expecting something really special. But as others have said, I can find all this in a drugstore or Target. Or in the case of the Cetaphil, Costco! Nothing exciting, so I'm going to pass.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm on the fence.... stupid that the Redkin bottle is only for blondes!  I love hair stuff and I've been wanting to try the "no light needed" gel polishes, but then again, I'll never use the face scrub and I certainly won't use the straight hair stuff (the reviews on Amazon say it stinks REALLY bad).  I'll use the face masks and cleansers.  I love the brush and all the hair stuff... arg!  Sooo on the fence.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm actually really happy nothing in this box stands out to me.  I either already own the item, or don't think it would be a good fit for me.  Now I can put the money saved toward my vacation in September.  It feels so odd to be happy that this is a "pass" box.  :blink:


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 20, 2014)

So, I read on another site that Enthusiasts get to purchase 3 days before it goes on sale to the general public.  Is this true?  I had never heard this before.  I thought the only presale was to buy all 3 boxes.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 20, 2014)

The link to the site works now  http://www.allurebeautyboxpromo.com/

It says they are limiting it to one box per household.  They also updated one item - seen near the bottom of the page.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thought about it and decided to pass on this one. Feels kinda good. Think I'll treat myself to something else instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Aug 21, 2014)

Weebs said:


> The link to the site works now  http://www.allurebeautyboxpromo.com/
> 
> It says they are limiting it to one box per household.  They also updated one item - seen near the bottom of the page.


What's the update? because that link only says coming soon.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 21, 2014)

I was able to access it last night.  I think it was the Tres Semme product, they are now sending the new straightening kit that is supposed to give 7 day results.  At least I think that is what it was.


----------



## phanne (Aug 21, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I was able to access it last night.  I think it was the Tres Semme product, they are now sending the new straightening kit that is supposed to give 7 day results.  At least I think that is what it was.


Two straightening kits? My goodness, I wish I had curly hair.


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 21, 2014)

I just got an email about the next box which goes on sale the 26th.  Just wanted to check with you all to ask your thoughts on the previous boxes.  Is everything actually full size, do you think the box is worth it?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 21, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> do you think the box is worth it?


 

Speaking for myself, I'd rather take the 45 dollars and splurge on make-up I might not normally get.  My own personal heroine is high end lipsticks, so I'd probably convince myself that this 40 bucks was free money towards a Guerlain Rouge G or YSL Volupte.  Or maybe I'll try Birchbox for 3 months.

I think the monetary value is there, but I get beauty boxes for the chance to try out things I can't find locally, and this looks like regular old Walgreens/Mart stuff.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 21, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> I just got an email about the next box which goes on sale the 26th.  Just wanted to check with you all to ask your thoughts on the previous boxes.  Is everything actually full size, do you think the box is worth it?


I think it's worth it if you (or your household) will use most of the products. Otherwise the value might not be worth it for you if you're only using a few items that could cost less to buy individually.


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 21, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Speaking for myself, I'd rather take the 45 dollars and splurge on make-up I might not normally get.  My own personal heroine is high end lipsticks, so I'd probably convince myself that this 40 bucks was free money towards a Guerlain Rouge G or YSL Volupte.  Or maybe I'll try Birchbox for 3 months.
> 
> I think the monetary value is there, but I get beauty boxes for the chance to try out things I can't find locally, and this looks like regular old Walgreens/Mart stuff.


Actually, that price covers 4 months plus of BirchBox. Or maybe more if you go for a longer-term sub. As an enabler, I should note that BB has a special now with annual subs that gives you a free pick-2 and a free Beauty Blender + a deluxe sample of the solid blender cleanser. 

Man, I wish this had been around when I bought my annual sub. I heart my BBs. I have more than one and rotate their use. 

As for me, I chose to spend some of the money I would have used for this on a few goodies from the BB shop. (Yay points. I love BB points.)


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 21, 2014)

linabunnie said:


> I just got an email about the next box which goes on sale the 26th.  Just wanted to check with you all to ask your thoughts on the previous boxes.  Is everything actually full size, do you think the box is worth it?


I think you need to go through the box and add up what you will use. I have bought 3 of these and the value was great because I used all but one or two items. This time I am sadly passing because there are just not enough things I will use. I have straight non colored hair. There are also other things I wouldn't use or just don't need right now.

If there are things you would use get it, if not pass. They are full sizes.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh, I'm good. I'm REALLY good. LOL I found the actual link to purchase the box.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2014)

Well isn't this interesting... the link IS live.


----------



## magsatron (Aug 21, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all hail Queen @@zadidoll

and although I won't be at work for THIS box, I think I'm passing. More than half of the items would be gifted/swapped, curse that old needs vs. wants debate!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Well isn't this interesting... the link IS live.


For me it just says "Coming Soon".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2014)

Queennie said:


> For me it just says "Coming Soon".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It does for me as well however if you look at the source code you'll find the link to the purchase page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, so I'll tell you how I found it since I'm getting bombed on FB asking for the link. I won't share the link but I'll share how I found the link.

Go to http://www.allurebeautyboxpromo.com and you'll see COMING SOON! on the page. Depending on your browser, right-click on the page and click on View Page Source. This is going to open the HTML page with all the info that's currently hidden. If you know how to read HTML you'll be able to find the link easily, if you don't then I'll give you a clue what to look for. Look for the word CART. The link to the purchase page is among the html for the CART. The link is not an active link (again depending on your browser, I use FF and so it's an inactive link among active links) so you'll need to copy and paste that link. When you copy/paste and go to that page you'll see a weird little page that says "Your Order. Items 1" this also confirms that people are being allowed to make ONE purchase. Click on the Allure Beauty Box - Fall link on that page and it'll take you to the real page to purchase. Now you won't be able to click on the Add To Cart but it IS added to the cart so you'll need to go back to the first page and find the link to the CART again, from there the item will now be in your cart so you can place your order from there.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 21, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Ok, so I'll tell you how I found it since I'm getting bombed on FB asking for the link. I won't share the link but I'll share how I found the link.
> 
> Go to http://www.allurebeautyboxpromo.com and you'll see COMING SOON! on the page. Depending on your browser, right-click on the page and click on View Page Source. This is going to open the HTML page with all the info that's currently hidden. If you know how to read HTML you'll be able to find the link easily, if you don't then I'll give you a clue what to look for. Look for the word CART. The link to the purchase page is among the html for the CART. The link is not an active link (again depending on your browser, I use FF and so it's an inactive link among active links) so you'll need to copy and paste that link. When you copy/paste and go to that page you'll see a weird little page that says "Your Order. Items 1" this also confirms that people are being allowed to make ONE purchase. Click on the Allure Beauty Box - Fall link on that page and it'll take you to the real page to purchase. Now you won't be able to click on the Add To Cart but it IS added to the cart so you'll need to go back to the first page and find the link to the CART again, from there the item will now be in your cart so you can place your order from there.


@@zadidoll I did what you said but when I click on it, it says



Do you think it is already sold out, or I am just doing it wrong?


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 21, 2014)

Queennie said:


> @@zadidoll I did what you said but when I click on it, it says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you may have done something wrong...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 21, 2014)

@@Queennie I'm getting the same thing you are with the "sold out" page...we both did the same thing wrong lol


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2014)

Nope, looks like it's either sold out or they removed it from being sold right now. lol That's why I didn't want to post the link in the first place because I knew once I did people would start sharing it and it'd be sold out.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

I wish there wasn't so much hair stuff.  Ten items...  /sigh

It makes it not worth it for me, at least.

It's definitely worth the price if you'll use the items.

If not, I'm with whoever mentioned that it was 4 months of Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Or Ipsy..  

or 3 months of glorious Sample Society with that full size $85 Restorsea Eye Cream in September!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 21, 2014)

I wonder if they will honor purchases made before Tuesday at noon?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 21, 2014)

I probably wouldn't purchase this box if I didn't already pre-purchase it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's not a must have for me, since I already have or have had many of these products.

Plus I think this box is missing the more aspirational mass products that they included in the past like, IT cosmetics, Butter London, GK hair etc. Maybe I will feel differently once it arrives though.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 21, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Nope, looks like it's either sold out or they removed it from being sold right now. lol That's why I didn't want to post the link in the first place because I knew once I did people would start sharing it and it'd be sold out.


Jeez, how long before this box moves to a lottery system?


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 21, 2014)

Zadidoll - That was a complete foreign language to me, lol.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward to the toothbrush! And the Make it Straight. But mostly the toothbrush.


----------



## jennifer_3366 (Aug 22, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> I'm actually looking forward to the toothbrush! And the Make it Straight. But mostly the toothbrush.


I've been trying to decide on whether to get this box. I was really excited about Make it Straight, so I looked it up on Amazon. It's got really bad reviews. A lot of people said it smells really bad, and they couldn't get the smell out of their hair with multiple washes.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you for the tip, Jennifer_3366! I was not aware of that!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 22, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Speaking for myself, I'd rather take the 45 dollars and splurge on make-up I might not normally get.  My own personal heroine is high end lipsticks, so I'd probably convince myself that this 40 bucks was free money towards a Guerlain Rouge G or YSL Volupte.  Or maybe I'll try Birchbox for 3 months.
> 
> I think the monetary value is there, but I get beauty boxes for the chance to try out things I can't find locally, and this looks like regular old Walgreens/Mart stuff.


With shipping it's a lot more (can't recall how much but maybe $55+?)


----------



## jennifer_3366 (Aug 22, 2014)

You're welcome. No one likes stinky hair so I thought I'd warn you. I can't make up my mind on it. There's a lot of hair products I can't use since I don't use shampoo with sulfates, and I can't use the Redkin stuff for blondes, since I'm a brunette. But when I added up the cost of products I would actually use I came up with $112 so the value is definately there.


----------



## Bikerchic (Aug 22, 2014)

mishmish said:


> With shipping it's a lot more (can't recall how much but maybe $55+?)


The spring box was $58 and some change with the shipping and tax.  I decided against this box.  I hit up my local Target last night and got a whole bunch of Carol's Daughter stuff that was on clearance.  I only spent $40 and bought a ton of stuff I will actually use.  Feeling a little relieved that I won't be glued to my PC next Tuesday frantically refreshing :lol: I'm hoping that the next box will be better.


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm glad I actually could not get the link to work yesterday, the more I look at this the more I am happy I did not get it. Don't get me wrong, I would use some of these products. But, the products are not that interesting for me. Like other people said, I would rather sped the 55 dollars on something else.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 23, 2014)

So the link is live again.... not to purchase, but gives you info on each item in the box, plus FAQ at the bottom of the page (like one box per household).  It also says


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 23, 2014)

So there are 3000 boxes this time around. 

**Up to a maximum of $15,000. /$5.00 = 3000


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 23, 2014)

Aloxxi Dry Shampoo - 20.00

*Arm &amp; Hammer Spin brush- 8.99*

*Arm &amp; Hammer toothpaste- 3.49*

*Ban cooling cloths - 2.64*

*burts bees lip crayon - 8.99*

cetaphile gentle skin cleanser- 9.29

clean &amp; clear acne scrub 6.47

curel rough skin rescue lotion 8.88

Dove deep moisture body wash 5.49

elf makeup remover wipes 3.04

*soy renewal oil -22.95*

*jergens natural glow 8.49*

john frieda shampoo 5.99

john frieda heat activate spray 8.99

*john frieda deep conditioner 11.99*

make is straight salon blow out 17.49

organic doctor mud mask 11.99

organic doctor deep conditioner 11.99

organic doctor tee tree face wash 11.99

*real techniques blush brush 8.99*

*redken blonde idol bbb spray 19.00*

*sally hansen miracle gel duo 14.99*

tresemme 7 day smooth 6.98

total based on target, walmart and amazon non sale prices: *$239.11*


----------



## Mrs30009 (Aug 24, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Well isn't this interesting... the link IS live.


So did you actually get a confirmation that you are receiving the box?  Or did they send you an e-mail saying that it was not valid?

I would be surprised if they didn't null all orders taken before the live date.


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (Aug 26, 2014)

Ladies-please post any backdoor links you may find---that's the only way I got through last sale!  Hoping the Allure God's smile on us!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 26, 2014)

So I decided to pass this time around, but I wanted to see if I could get through on the site anyway. The second it changed, I clicked and it was already sold out....oh goodness...I really hope all who wanted it find a way to get it...good luck!


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 26, 2014)

Sold out at 12:01, they have the worst run site.


----------



## IffB (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, with no plans to buy, I clicked in at 12:04 and the website was temporarily unavailable. 

The rants should be fun!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 26, 2014)

Keep trying! I just got in!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

it said at 12 noon buy now   I pressed on link and it said sold out .


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 26, 2014)

I passed this time around because I am moving between now and when they will deliver. If I had really wanted anything I probably would have made it work, but it was easy to just pass. Which is surprising I used to be so hyped on these, but the last two have been meh. Probably the massive closet of products I need to get through.


----------



## atomic (Aug 26, 2014)

I was unsure whether or not I was going to buy this, but I clicked on the "buy now" link immediately and as soon as I clicked it, I got the "website temporarily unavaliable" message. So annoying. I tried and got through at 12:03, then it said the box was sold out.

Got in, after 12 minutes.


----------



## had706 (Aug 26, 2014)

Keep trying it said sold out for me too and temporarily unavailable but after a few refreshes I got in!


----------



## megabn (Aug 26, 2014)

Keep refreshing, I just got one.


----------



## JenniferV (Aug 26, 2014)

Try this:
https://www-allurebeautyboxpromo-com.webstorepowered.com/signin?ie=UTF8&amp;pageFlowType=SIGN_IN_MAIN_FROM_CHECKOUT&amp;redirectProtocol=https&amp;redirectQuery=path%3D%2Fcheckout%26purchaseId%3D%26appAction%3DInitiateNewPurchasePostAuth%26appActionToken%3DFrYxjeEgy0sIRsH5y1QxJeLKeJkj3D%26origCustId%3DUnrecognized%26cartSessionId%3D177-4447452-2161304&amp;redirectUrl=%2Fcheckout


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got one its not sold out just refresh over and over will lead you to  the page


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 26, 2014)

in...


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 26, 2014)

I just tried again and got a box.


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 26, 2014)

...and ordered! YAY!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

cant tell how many are left last time they gave you a box number so you knew


----------



## IffB (Aug 26, 2014)

Actually, it is going through now - I got all the way to confirmation, and decided I really don't want it.


----------



## Lumaday (Aug 26, 2014)

I wasn't planning on buying it but after going through the products again I will use 75% of it, and I am very interested in the Organic Doctor products.  I can always gift the rest.  Ordered!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

IffB said:


> Actually, it is going through now - I got all the way to confirmation, and decided I really don't want it.


I didn't want it last time too but I ended up using almost everything  plus my mother and daughter will take anything I don't  want.  Hope all who wanted the box got through


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

prettylights said:


> I wasn't planning on buying it but after going through the products again I will use 75% of it, and I am very interested in the Organic Doctor products.  I can always gift the rest.  Ordered!


I made up great gift baskets up last year for people


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 26, 2014)

Keep trying, I just got in again and ordered my mom one.


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 26, 2014)

They aren't allowing you a limit of 2 this time only 1, so I was able to go back in for hers.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 26, 2014)

I was able to get through just a few minutes ago and I already received the confirmation email. It's still available.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

To much tax and shipping


----------



## numbersmom (Aug 26, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> cant tell how many are left last time they gave you a box number so you knew


And ordering 2, the confirmation numbers are so random I couldn't find a method to it, when I ordered mine and when I ordered my moms.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 26, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> And ordering 2, the confirmation numbers are so random I couldn't find a method to it, when I ordered mine and when I ordered my moms.


I wouldn't be surprised if these are selling less fast than usual.   I got through to the other boxes don't think I have ever not but to me getting through was a little easier this time


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 26, 2014)

numbersmom said:


> And ordering 2, the confirmation numbers are so random I couldn't find a method to it, when I ordered mine and when I ordered my moms.


Same here, I can't see a string of numbers that make sense unless I ordered box #013 (doubtful) and my mom's box is #848 (looking at the last 3 digits). Everything else has the second box I ordered with a lower number, unless they're doing the numbering in a countdown manner giving the first box ordered #3000 or however many there were available? Then I can see several various box numbers in the confirmation numbers that fit .


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 26, 2014)

Bah, between all the refreshing I somehow managed to order 2. Really didn't need the second one, but I guess I can use some of it for gifts.


----------



## phanne (Aug 26, 2014)

I preordered and I have a package coming from CT tomorrow that's 12.6 lbs according to UPS My Choice. I'm assuming it's this. Yay!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 26, 2014)

If anyone had trouble earlier, I think they are still available.  I go all they way to where you put in your CC info, but then I backed out because I don't want 2, (I had already gotten one earlier).  I don't think the demand is as high this time around.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 26, 2014)

phanne said:


> I preordered and I have a package coming from CT tomorrow that's 12.6 lbs according to UPS My Choice. I'm assuming it's this. Yay!


I moved in April 2013 and UPS My Choice will not recognize my new building as being residential so it won't let me update my address. And it's not one of the highrises that have stores on the ground floor and units above, it's 100% residential. I have been missing my UPS My Choice notifications :/


----------



## Megan Langer (Aug 26, 2014)

Ladies, for those of you that ordered two, did you use two different mailing addresses or just two different email addresses?


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 26, 2014)

I ordered at 11:50... I wasn't planning on purchasing, but since they were still available I went for it. Happy anniversary to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Aug 26, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I moved in April 2013 and UPS My Choice will not recognize my new building as being residential so it won't let me update my address. And it's not one of the highrises that have stores on the ground floor and units above, it's 100% residential. I have been missing my UPS My Choice notifications :/


My Choice and My Shipments are sometimes the only way I can track packages since I rarely ever get a shipment email. Have you called UPS?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 26, 2014)

phanne said:


> My Choice and My Shipments are sometimes the only way I can track packages since I rarely ever get a shipment email. Have you called UPS?


I've emailed a bunch of times about it but nothing. Luckily our doorman is great about letting us when we have a package so I've never had anything go missing, it's just sometimes a surprise when it shows up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DHL has no problem sending me a text when I have something coming, so they don't show my building as a business. It's something quirky with UPS.


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 26, 2014)

So I emailed them about the accidental second box I ordered and just got this response... I hope those of you who ordered more than one used different addresses.



> Hello and thank you for your purchase.
> 
> We are currently reviewing all duplicate orders. Only one box will be sent per ship to address. We will follow up with update on your order on Wednesday, August 27th.
> 
> ...


----------



## MET (Aug 26, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> goldendarter, on 26 Aug 2014 - 8:33 PM, said:So I emailed them about the accidental second box I ordered and just got this response... I hope those of you who ordered more than one used different addresses.


 Makes sense since they really did indicate 1 per household but what are they going to do with the few extra boxes ? It's not like they can put them up for sale - their IT infrastructure can't handle it.  Too bad there wasn't a wait list for those that really wanted a box - maybe Allure can add that to their IT wish list (right under Hire IT Manager).


----------



## Mrs30009 (Aug 26, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So I emailed them about the accidental second box I ordered and just got this response... I hope those of you who ordered more than one used different addresses.


Interesting.  I only ordered one.  I bet they didn't have any way to check whether the addresses were the same.  I was going to order one for my mom but, then thought I would let her pick out items from the box I ordered.  I used my same e-mail and they didn't do a check on it.  I didn't place the second order though.

I will say even though you had to refresh over and over this process went much smoother than the last time.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 26, 2014)

I got my box!!!!

I pre-ordered it and it must have shipped yesterday.

Or maybe this morning and it came to me same day?

I am in NYC btw.

In any event I was so surprised to see it when I got home.

Haven't opened it yet........  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))


----------



## lilpapsgirl (Aug 27, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So I emailed them about the accidental second box I ordered and just got this response... I hope those of you who ordered more than one used different addresses.


Which e-mail address did you send your e-mail to as I have e-mailed yesterday and this morning and havent heard anything back. Part of my address got cut off and I have been trying to get a hold of someone to update it before they ship, but am having a hard time getting someone


----------



## cskeiser (Aug 27, 2014)

I pre-ordered all 3 boxes and received my Fall box today! (I never received a shipping email)..My color variations were Miracle Gel Polish #310 Shock Wave (pink) and in the Burt's Bees Lip Crayon #429 Hawaiian Smolder (pink).


----------



## phanne (Aug 27, 2014)

I got my box today. I have the same variations as above.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 27, 2014)

Those were my colors as well.

Oh and the Cetaphil was for normal to oily.

I think there may have been different variations sent.


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 27, 2014)

lilpapsgirl said:


> Which e-mail address did you send your e-mail to as I have e-mailed yesterday and this morning and havent heard anything back. Part of my address got cut off and I have been trying to get a hold of someone to update it before they ship, but am having a hard time getting someone


I just sent it to the one listed on the confirmation email- [email protected]


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 28, 2014)

ups choice says my box will be here tomorrow    ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 28, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> ups choice says my box will be here tomorrow ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is it from allied printing? I have a 13 lb package with tracking, so i assume its the allure beauty box....


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 28, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Is it from allied printing? I have a 13 lb package with tracking, so i assume its the allure beauty box....


yes that is it


----------



## sunimunni (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi ladies, I am so bummed I missed this one. How can I preorder all 3 of them?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

you can't. beauty enthusiasts did it earlier this year. no options for rest of year.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 28, 2014)

sunimunni said:


> Hi ladies, I am so bummed I missed this one. How can I preorder all 3 of them?


You cant anymore


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 28, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> You cant anymore


No matter what you type makes me smile because of your avatar.

That is some serious cuteness!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is that your dog?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> No matter what you type makes me smile because of your avatar.
> 
> That is some serious cuteness!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is that your dog?


 No its just a picture of the same type of dog I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 29, 2014)

I just got my shipping email. I didn't prepay. This will be the fastest I've gotten one of these boxes.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

mines out for delivery  UPS


----------



## MET (Aug 29, 2014)

I came home to find my Allure box - wow that was super fast shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Aug 29, 2014)

Any variations on the nail and lip color?


----------



## MET (Aug 29, 2014)

phanne said:


> Any variations on the nail and lip color?


 Not for me - I have the Miracle Gel Polish #310 Shock Wave (pink) and in the Burt's Bees Lip Crayon #429 Hawaiian Smolder (pink).


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

I am ok with the box . I will use almost everything except that hair straightning things


----------



## Brooke11 (Aug 30, 2014)

My nail polish was a pretty Emerald Green.


----------



## Justine1988 (Aug 31, 2014)

Any thoughts on what would happen if a brunette used the redken bbb spray?


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 1, 2014)

Huh. I wonder where mine is. I pre-ordered mine in the beginning of the year and haven't even received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 1, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Huh. I wonder where mine is. I pre-ordered mine in the beginning of the year and haven't even received a shipping notice yet.


Do you use ups choice? You should be able to at least see if a label has been created.


----------



## Bikerchic (Sep 2, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Any thoughts on what would happen if a brunette used the redken bbb spray?


I think it's just a spray detangler/leave-in type product.  And I can't see how using it on brunette would be a problem.  I've used several products aimed for blondes before and I an no where near being one.


----------



## With2Ls (Sep 2, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Any thoughts on what would happen if a brunette used the redken bbb spray?


I'm not sure about this spray, but some products made specifically for blonde hair have ingredients meant to tone down brassiness, so if you have any red or gold tones in your hair there's a chance the spray might tone them down.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 2, 2014)

Has anyone who didn't pre-order the 3 boxes received shipping notice or received their actual box yet?  I know mine had said it would arrive between 9/4-9/13, but I haven't gotten notice yet that it has shipped.  Just curious!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 2, 2014)

[quote name="Lynnhaller" post="2279497" timestamp="14096

Has anyone who didn't pre-order the 3 boxes received shipping notice or received their actual box yet? I know mine had said it would arrive between 9/4-9/13, but I haven't gotten notice yet that it has shipped. Just curious!

Mine will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Chele (Sep 2, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Mine will be delivered tomorrow!


Mine should be, too. I can't wait; it's my first one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 2, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Do you use ups choice? You should be able to at least see if a label has been created.


I do have UPS Choice and there is nada for my allure box. I'll give it until the end of the week and then I'll call them.


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 2, 2014)

Chele said:


> Mine should be, too. I can't wait; it's my first one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here! I missed out last time, so it feels like I've been waiting forever!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 2, 2014)

I have UPS choice too. Nothing yet. My account shows it hasn't shipped either. But it does say arrival between 9/4 and 9/12. They must be sending them in batches.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 2, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Has anyone who didn't pre-order the 3 boxes received shipping notice or received their actual box yet?  I know mine had said it would arrive between 9/4-9/13, but I haven't gotten notice yet that it has shipped.  Just curious!


I did not preorder, and my box arrived today.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 2, 2014)

The one I ordered for my mom arrived today at my parents’ house. As they’re currently on a boat in the middle of the Mediterranean, one of their neighbors is supposed to be watching for packages. The one I ordered for myself I have yet to receive tracking info on, despite both being charged to my credit card.

I didn't pre-order either box.


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 2, 2014)

I didn't preorder and my box was delivered today (Central Virginia)..... My UPS notice had said between Sept. 2nd - Sept. 5th but last night they had emailed me an update to expect it today..... This is the quickest ever with the Allure boxes and it was SO neatly packed!.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 3, 2014)

I got mine today! Yes, I did preorder. This season is not my favorite Allure box, but it's always super fun going through everything. My daughter and I divided everything up.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 3, 2014)

We received the green color, Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - Style 350. We are curious if anyone else got a different color.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 3, 2014)

I emailed them...they said it will ship today. Hooray!


----------



## Justine1988 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine has been delivered... 3 hours of agony until I get to open it! Isn't crazy how exciting it is to open something when you already know what you're getting?


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 3, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Mine has been delivered... 3 hours of agony until I get to open it! Isn't crazy how exciting it is to open something when you already know what you're getting?


I misread my delivery email and thought it said it would be delivered today, but it's actually tomorrow!  I agree and know what you mean because all day at work I was thinking about getting home to open it...and now I have to wait until tomorrow, so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm interested to see what nail polish color I get.

Honestly, after I ordered it, I wasn't 100% keen on actually getting it (there's a $50 dress I'm eyeing on eBay that I could have bought instead...) but I think once I go through it all I'll be happier with the purchase.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 3, 2014)

I received the green polish and pink Burts bees lippy as well. Already used three products tonight! Really happy with this box.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 3, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> We received the green color, Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - Style 350. We are curious if anyone else got a different color.


My nail polish is pink.

After getting the box and going through everything, I'm really happy I ordered this box!


----------



## had706 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got the pink polish too! Are there variations on the Burt's Bees lippie too or did everyone get Hawaiian smolder?


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine came yesterday. The nail polish is disappointing for me, it's a very bubble gum plastic looking pink. Ew. Number 310 Shockwave. It's going up for swap. 

Also received the Hawaiian Smolder Burts Bees color, which is fab for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I cannot wait to try the face wash! I used my new Indie Lee wash last night from the PopSugar box and wasn't wowed by it since it's not a traditional face wash.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Sep 4, 2014)

We got the Hawaillan smolder as well.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 4, 2014)

Finally got shipping notice! Three email inquiries later, I was beginning to give up! Lol


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 4, 2014)

cant believe some of you don't have your box. I have had mine over a week and so has my mom.  strange


----------



## Lumaday (Sep 5, 2014)

I got mine today and I'm very happy I ordered.  I already used all 3 of the Organic Doctor products, tried the lip stick (I like the color!), tested the blush brush, and used the Healthy Sexy Hair after my shower.  I'm about to go try the tooth brush and tooth paste.  

I received the emerald green nail polish.  I have some similar colors already but this one is lighter than those so I will keep it.  It will make for good Christmas nails!

I have to say I'm super happy that there was no hair spray in this box!


----------



## onlypri (Sep 7, 2014)

I got mine on Sep 5. Here is the unboxing video



This is my first box. It's not the highest value compared to previous ones - but I still wanted to get it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

onlypri said:


> I got mine on Sep 5. Here is the unboxing video


Thank you for posting!

This makes me like the box even more. We really do get a ton of stuff!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 9, 2014)

had706 said:


> I got the pink polish too! Are there variations on the Burt's Bees lippie too or did everyone get Hawaiian smolder?


Pink here as well, #310 Shock Wave. Hawaiian Smolder for my Burt's Bees lippie.

I must say this box is packed very well. Nothing leaking, open or even smooshed. I'm also pretty excited about getting a ton of bubble wrap in this box I can reuse for swaps.


----------



## Doozie (Sep 18, 2014)

phanne said:


> How can i sign. Up for presale. I always miss it. Bummer!!!
> 
> Just got this email:
> 
> ...


----------



## Doozie (Sep 18, 2014)

How do i get on the presale list. Any tricks? Who do i contact? Thanks


----------



## phanne (Sep 18, 2014)

Doozie said:


> How do i get on the presale list. Any tricks? Who do i contact? Thanks


I believe it was offered once at the beginning of the year. I don't think they will offer it again in 2014. If you sign up for allure beauty enthusiast, you will be on the list if they decide to do the preorder again in 2015.


----------



## fabgirl (Oct 27, 2014)

Has anyone heard any updates on the winter Allure Beauty Box? I thought it was supposed to ship in early December?


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 27, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Has anyone heard any updates on the winter Allure Beauty Box? I thought it was supposed to ship in early December?


I haven't heard anything however I did a quick glance through my November Allure magazine and didn't see anything in there about it....... This makes me think that it probably won't be up for sale until early December (I could be wrong, though but this is just my theory).


----------



## wordsone (Nov 4, 2014)

fabgirl said:


> Has anyone heard any updates on the winter Allure Beauty Box? I thought it was supposed to ship in early December?





beach16sm said:


> I haven't heard anything however I did a quick glance through my November Allure magazine and didn't see anything in there about it....... This makes me think that it probably won't be up for sale until early December (I could be wrong, though but this is just my theory).


*  i  have been  doing occasional web searches  since mid October nothing posted anywhere that i could find.  The pre orders seem to get follow up emails  with clues for those of us who were not able to pre-order. they sold these on Nov 19th last year and November 23rd the year before  so i am thinking we will see something soon.  Unless they moved it to a later date as they did the spring and fall boxes.... :wacko: **  :wacko: **  :wacko: ** *


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll be interested to see what's in the next box but I think I'm done with Allure boxes for a while.  I didn't wind up using a lot from the last box - some things, yes, but a lot of the hair products are sitting around because they weren't right for me!  Soooo if I think about it like that even though it's a great deal I might as well put that money towards things I'll actually use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wordsone (Nov 13, 2014)

*looks like it's Nov 25 2014*

 just saw a post of allure's FB page that says this



> Hi, Allure magazine, you sent me a message saying beauty box going for sale on 11/25/14 and said to go to allureaccess.com /I have just spent over an hour on your site, tried every possible topic, page, read every article, no where can I find anything about what is going to be in you Allure winter beauty box????


----------



## phanne (Nov 13, 2014)

In my very limited experience with these, nothing comes out until a week before it goes on sale. Then you get full spoilers.


----------



## fabgirl (Nov 13, 2014)

wordsone said:


> *looks like it's Nov 25 2014*
> 
> just saw a post of allure's FB page that says this


Thanks for posting!


----------



## wordsone (Nov 14, 2014)

phanne said:


> In my very limited experience with these, nothing comes out until a week before it goes on sale. Then you get full spoilers. yeah they really


yeah, they really  don't say much in advance any more since these became so popular.  i have been getting them since the old days when they used to announce them with a full page ad in allure.   Even when i could buy 2 this was the one usually only bought one of.  There is only so much hair spray, dry shampoo and nail polish i can use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i have a huge family and  i make gift baskets for them which they love.   hoping to see upscale cosmetics this time around.


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 14, 2014)

My guess is they will announce it Tuesday.

I really hope it's not so conditioner/face wash heavy this time. I love trying everything, but have trouble using it all! I think I've only finished off a couple of the products from the last box.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm personally hoping it's heavy on moisturizers this time. With the cold front that's come in this week, I am really going through it!


----------



## wordsone (Nov 17, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> My guess is they will announce it Tuesday.
> 
> I really hope it's not so conditioner/face wash heavy this time. I love trying everything, but have trouble using it all! I think I've only finished off a couple of the products from the last box.


nothing new on line yet so hoping you are right with  Tuesday announcement.  I usually get an email from ALLURE as well


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 17, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> My guess is they will announce it Tuesday.
> 
> I really hope it's not so conditioner/face wash heavy this time. I love trying everything, but have trouble using it all! I think I've only finished off a couple of the products from the last box.


I agree.... I have pretty sensitive skin to the point where I only use organic olive oil soap to wash (and occasionally Julep's oil cleanser) and for moisturizer I use Earth Therapeutics almond moisturizer.  Almost anything else I use on my skin makes me break out.  Anyway, even the 'natural' products in the last box didn't work the best for my skin, and they were the ones I was most excited to use...so now they are just sitting around.  I also have more hairspray I know what to do with since I never use it!  I will be interested to see what's in the next box but I will most likely pass on it.


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 18, 2014)

Box revealed


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Box revealed


I'm digging it.

I feel like there are a few things I won't use in this box, but there are also some solid products in here that are well worth the price. Whatever I don't use I can always gift/give away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice box. Too hair heavy for me personally, but I think the value is there.


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmmm, it's a nice box with a good mix of products but I'm a little sad that there isn't a single mid to high end cosmetic item.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 18, 2014)

Bikerchic said:


> Hmmm, it's a nice box with a good mix of products but I'm a little sad that there isn't a single mid to high end cosmetic item.


That pretty much sums up how I feel about it. I prepaid for mine, so I'm already getting this box but I wish there were one or two high end products included. The last box that I felt like I HAD to have it was the one that included the Cargo lipgloss and Tarte mascara. This box doesn't have anything that I'm eager to get my hot little hands on. Not a bad box, but it's just not exciting me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 19, 2014)

I think it's a solid box of staples. There is a bunch of products i will gladly use.

And the rest will be given away.

I do miss the few higher end items that the previous boxes had.

I just LOVED the IT cosmetic CC cream we received several boxes ago.

btw I pre-ordered, so I was getting this box either way.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 19, 2014)

I started a new thread for the winter box; first post has the price breakdown in it (I got $217 for the box, low this time!!)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135023-allure-winter-beauty-box-2014/


----------



## Justine1988 (Nov 22, 2014)

Anyone ever use the make it straight product? How did it work?

Thinking about doing it before thanksgiving....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a question for people who preordered over in the winter thread, if any of you want to humor me and pop over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Dec 12, 2014)

edited


----------

